# ferrets and their playground....



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

its not complete yet lol
i need some long flexible tubes about 5 inches wide any suggestions  ?


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

this sort of thing? Flexible PVC Ducting - Ducting - Cooling & Ventilation -Tools, Electrical & Plumbing - Wickes

you can also get metal ducting


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

thats brilliant cheers


----------

